
No, Bloomberg, the Olympics didn’t stumble because of Millennials - orf
https://medium.com/@brentonhenry/no-bloomberg-the-olympics-didnt-stumble-because-of-millenials-it-stumbled-because-of-nbc-17435801e8#.9e2thx5po
======
detaro
I honestly don't get why the author reads the Bloomberg article as blaming the
audience. To me it read as fairly factual reporting of numbers and potential
reasons why the numbers aren't as good as NBC hoped.

The specific criticisms of the delivery form seem good though, and looking at
them is relevant to find better ways & more viewers. Getting a slew of new
services just for a bit of olympics coverage only works with hardcore fans,
for all others it has to be as integrated and easy as possible to hand over
money.

------
scrumper
(I posted this as well with the same title, unusually it didn't show as a
dupe.)

Certainly reflects my experience. There must be some reason beyond technology
(contracts with advertisers perhaps?) that it's so difficult for TV networks
to make available content for a fee.

~~~
kencausey
Dupe detection is based on the URL not the title. Medium links in particular
include an element at the end that changes.

